# 70 ways to waste time



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

1. www.netflixroulette.net - Find something random to watch on Netflix.
2. www.pintsinthesun.co.uk - Find somewhere to drink a pint in the sun.
3. www.gfycat.com - Upload your gifs.
4. www.youconvertit.com - Convert documents.
5. www.ninite.com - Download all the free software you want at the same time.
6. www.squirt.io - Speed read the web one word at a time.
7. www.shouldiremoveit.com - Find out which applications you should remove from your computer. 
8. www.avoidhumans.com - Find places to go in public that are not crowded.
9. www.keybr.com - Practice your touch typing.
10. www.oldversion.com - Get old versions of software.
11. www.readability-score.com - Find out how readable text is.
12. www.deadmansswitch.net - Have emails sent when you die.
13. www.mint.com - Budget your money.
14. www.roadtrippers.com - Plan your route with the best lodging and attractions.
15. www.duckduckgo.com - A search engine that is not following you.
16. www.padmapper.com - Maps out possible apartments/homes that fit your criteria.
17. www.zillow.com - Another great source for finding your next home.
18. www.printfriendly.com - Make any webpage print friendly.
19. www.printwhatyoulike.com - Print precisely what you want from any webpage. 
20. www.privnote.com - Write a note to someone that will self-destruct after they read it.
21. www.freecycle.org - A network of people giving away free stuff in their towns.
22. www.couchsurfing.org - Crash on someone's couch anywhere in the world.
23. www.recipepuppy.com - Search for recipes based on the ingredients you have.
24. www.pipl.com - A search engine for finding people.
25. www.charitynavigator.org - Evaluates various charities.
26. www.newsmap.jp - Popular news headlines.
27. www.radioreference.com - Listen to radio channels across the nation.
28. www.jimmyr.com - Link aggregator.
29. www.wolframalpha.com - A computational knowledge engine.
30. www.heavens-above.com - Follow satellites and constellations.
31. www.whatismyip.com - Figure out you I.P. address.
32. www.spreeder.com - Improve reading speed and comprehension.
33. simplynoise.com - Listen to white noise.
34. www.camelcamelcamel.com - Tracks prices for any product.
35. www.ptable.com - An interactive periodic table.
36. www.retailmenot.com - Find coupons for just about anything.
37. searchtempest.com - Search all of craigslist with one search.
38. www.join.me - Peek in on somebody's computer screen.
39. www.thistothat.com - Find out the best way to glue this to that.
40. www.woorank.com - Find out what your website is missing, how you can improve it, and how to make Google recognize it better.
41. www.scribblemaps.com - Draw on maps then share them with friends.
42. www.mailvu.com - Video email.
43. www.rhymer.com - Online rhyming dictionary.
44. www.homestyler.com - Design your dream home.
45. www.wetransfer.com - An easy way to send big files.
46. www.pastebin.com - A place to paste text.
47. www.idlekeyboard.com - Make it sound like you are hard at work.
48. www.dropbox.com - Backup your sensitive document online.
49. www.seatguru.com - Find out where the best seats are on your plane flight.
50. www.unlistmy.info - Find out which websites store data about you, and tell them to unlist your info.
51. www.twofoods.com - Compare two foods..
52. www.gasbuddy.com - Find local gas prices.
53. www.sleepyti.me - Plan out your sleep schedule better.
54. www.ripetrack.com - Find out when certain fruits are ripe .
55. www.compassionpit.com - Talk out your problems with others, or help others yourself.
56. www.paperbackswap.com - Swap books with others.
57. www.swole.me - Plan out your meals better.
58. www.weatherspark.com - A graphical look at the weather.
59. www.network-tools.com - Various network tools.
60. www.amazon.com - The best place to buy things online.
61. www.writecheck.com - Correct grammar and check for plagiarism.
62. www.wakerupper.com - Send yourself a wake-up call.
63. www.pcpartpicker.com - Plan out your next PC build.
64. www.nophonetrees.com - Talk to an actual person instead of a machine when you call customer service.
65. www.loads.in - Find out how long it takes websites to load.
66. www.calorieking.com - Find nutrition information on various foods.
67. www.manualslib.com - A database of PDF manuals for various products.
68. www.eatthismuch.com - Create meal plans to meet your nutrition targets.
69. www.keepmeout.com - Lock yourself out of time wasting websites.
70. www.glassdoor.com - Research what it is like to work with certain companies.

Some may not be available or usable from the UK.

Some are a complete waste of time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was advised my delivery would be here today by FedEx. Waited in all day only to be advised at 4.40 pm there had been an 'exception' to my delivery and needed to be rescheduled. 
After 5 calls to several offices I am advised it will be delivered tomorrow. Then the girl asks where is our house in relation to anywhere else. Makes me think the driver could not find us.

So I will be waiting in again for the delivery. What a waste of time.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev,

I didn't waste any time - I didn't read your list.

Colin :lol:


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I work as a web designer so as the lure of piano playing cats or skate boarding dogs wasn't a big enough distraction, now you offer me this list.

Dam you.


----------

